# How to heat a stone tile vivarium?



## hellspawn1 (Nov 18, 2012)

So, I'm building a 36x18x18" wooden viv with a *stone tile floor*, ment to house a Carpet python. I would also like to fixate the tiles to the floor, for practical reasons. 

How do I heat this viv best without using bulbs? (I strongly dislike bulbs).

I'm thinking *heat cable* *inside of the enclosure*. But will the heat from the cable transfer enough heat to get the ambient temp up properly? Will the stone tiles on the cooler side be too cold? Can a heat cable be safely fixated permanently underneath the tiles, or is there some other kind of solution?



Nevermind humidity, that part is covered.

Your input, especially if from experience, will be much appreciated....


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

Under floor heating uses a type of heat cable. So I would think a heat cable on a stat would give you the results you are after. You could even put more of the cable at one end and less at the other so you get heat all over just more at one end. 

I don't know the temps for a carpet Python though.

Failing that what about an AHS heater?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hellspawn1 (Nov 18, 2012)

caddie said:


> Under floor heating uses a type of heat cable. So I would think a heat cable on a stat would give you the results you are after. You could even put more of the cable at one end and less at the other so you get heat all over just more at one end.
> 
> I don't know the temps for a carpet Python though.
> 
> ...




Yeah, putting most of the cable in the warm end and less in the cooler would be an idea - I'll just experiment to set the temps I guess. The AHS solution is something to consider if I don't get the temps right.

The question is if it's a good (and safe?) idea or not to put the cable under the tile, sealing the whole thing in - like regular bathroom floor heating. 'Cus I'd hate to have loose pieces of tile inside the viv, and I'm pretty sure the cable don't provide directed heat downwards for some kind of roof attachment. (?)


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn't like to say if its safe. Could look at using a under floor heating kit. Was thinking of using one for a rack. Would have the thermo stat and everything along with timings for night drops etc

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

I think it was Jay, a while ago, did a viv with heating cable, and his approach was to put a fake floor in, with the heat cable under it, and then the substrate atop the fake floor. This meant if needed he could just pull the cable back out from under the floor without disturbing the occupants, then feed it back in as needed. Might be an idea to look at

Dave


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

It should be safe mate just put a couple of dab of adhesive on tiles so its not touching the heat cable. You could mock test it by placing cable in with foil tape then lay dry tiles ontop leave fir a few hours and check temps in the viv and floor


----------



## hellspawn1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys, I'll have to make some tests. I know it's a bit more complicated setup than usual, but I think a finished tiled piece viv will be well worth the effort.

Does the cable need some space between itself and the materials or can one sandwhich it between wooden floor / tile top? I know heat mats require some air underneath it to avoid damage, but does this also apply to heat cable?

Any further advice is more than welcome.


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Ive seen cable used on racks where its taped down using foil tape and rubs directly ontop. Seen this a few times wheb you lay tiles with s bad of adhesive on each corner it wont sit directly on the base anyway so theres going to be some air under there. If its a big snake you might want a dab in the center too


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I would make a false floor and run the heat cables underneath.


----------

